# Extremely Easy ADA Style 60cm DIY Cabinet



## Dolan (19 Jan 2021)

This is extremely easy, looks on par with the ADA cabinets with a fraction of the cost. In my opinion, the wooden accents down the side of the cabinet makes it looks slightly better, but that is down to taste.

*Parts list*
*Cabinet*
Finn 60 x 75cm Free Standing Cabinet by Fackelmann
Fackelmann Badschrank Unterschrank Finn 60 cm | Duschmeister.de
I bought it on Wayfair, but it seems like it's out of stock right now





*Grommet*
GROMTEC AIR-GARD GTAG5R-BK 5” FLOOR BRUSH GROMMET BLACK
GROMTEC AIR-GARD GTAG5R-BK 5” FLOOR BRUSH GROMMET BLACK  | eBay

*Circle Cutter*
17HOLE SAW KIT SET 19-127mm HEAVY METAL CIRCLE CUTTER ROUND DRILL WOOD DOWNLIGHT
17HOLE SAW KIT SET 19-127mm HEAVY METAL CIRCLE CUTTER ROUND DRILL WOOD DOWNLIGHT  | eBay

*Steps*

Assemble Cabinet
Drill big hole
Put Grommet in hole

*Photos*


----------



## PM_ME_YOUR_NEONS (19 Jan 2021)

Thanks for the tip, looks pretty nice. What is the inside like?


----------

